
Ask HN: How do you get motivated?(the hard way) - sapling
Asking for help. I could not get myself to prepare for interviews even after knowing that I am stuck at a dead end job. Mostly because I am in my sudo comfort zone. Anyone one else faced the same situation? Is quitting your job that you don&#x27;t enjoy anymore (but makes ends meet) and prepping&amp;searching a stupid option ?<p>PS: by dead end I mean: very less chances of learning new skills, not able to find good mentors, not fully realising my potential or exercising current skills.
======
davelnewton
Tangentially related questions: How do you know you're not "fully realizing
your potential"? Why are you not learning new skills (even dead-end jobs have
learning opportunities)? What makes it a "dead-end job"? Can you _afford_ to
quit your job to "prep and search"? Why can't you do that _and_ do you job
that pays the bills?

------
__BrianDGLS__
Have confidence in yourself and make a decision. Sounds to me like you already
know what you need to do.

------
piootr
Sounds familiar.

Currently I'm trying to meet deadlines at my full-time job (freelance, which
is ok, but feels like I'm not moving anywhere with it), while during weekends
working on part-time project in area, which looks more interesting-promising
than current full-time. Bills coming too often to quit full-time job in my
case, also not ready to add serious risks.

When I first time left office job and moved into freelance, it was more like
moving into something new, rather than running away from current. Risk was
rewarded, but time should be right for this.

Really important to find how to make money doing things you are enjoying, so
you can make progress there even after long day at boring-job-for-bills.

